# Ending my PL Jupiter 2 - no, it's not a 1998 thread, I'm just too late to the party!



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I oppened this thread because I was posting images of my work (off the topic) in another one, although it is also related to the Polar Lights Jupiter 2.

The text below was adapted from posts # 24 and 27 of that thread:

_It was this kit that brought me back to the hobby, after almost 40 years. So, I have a special affection for it.

I think my story is not different from many other guys here, which used to be modellers when kids and then, for some reason, stayed away from the hobby for years or decades. Then, again for some reason, they returned to it.

I guess that scale modeling, somehow, is like riding a bike: once you learn it, you never forget it.

I have not retired yet and have a job that takes me a lot of time, leaving few hours a week to share with my family, friends, hobby, books and music (not necessarily in this order). Nevertheless, since 2006 I managed to gather gigabytes of data on the internet about plastimodeling and absolutely everything that exists regarding to the Jupiter 2 (I also bought all the manuals, books, magazines, DVDs, etc.). 

I bought 2 PLJ2 kits, one to acquire knowledge about the difficulties of assembling this kit and, also, to practice and improve my skills. The second kit was meant to be something decent.

Due to my job and to my other leisure activities, my progress with this kit was too much slow. 

Furthermore, I stopped building this model when Moebius released its kit. That wonder discouraged me to continue facing the suffering of get this model detailed.

I even thought about selling my other PL Jupiter 2, but time passed and eventually I realized that the process of miniaturization is a very cool thing to do. And that is what this kit needs.

Well, the pictures you will see are from my “training kit”. Believe me, it's been a pain. But it's worth every minute._​


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I was in the very beginning of my training when I built the Auxiliary Control Window and didn't know yet how to use glue that didn't frost clear plastic.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Next time I'm gonna use flat wire.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Pretending to be Teslabe.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Have my doubts whether everything will fit.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

This pictures shows the mess I did glueing the windows. I could redo the thing, but the simple fact that I know that this is the "training kit" do not push me to do so.

Note that the leds which lighting the main control consoles are the same that provide light to the auxiliary control via a piece of clear plastic on the roof.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! That has got to be one of the best PL J2's I've ever seen! Excellent work! I like that you can see in the lower deck and see all the details there.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Very nice work. This is still a nice little kit with so many possibilities. Love the illuminated lower deck and the viewing windows, looks really cool!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fernando, that is one of the best builds done with the PL J-2, fantastic work
my friend......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank you folks for the kind words. I have to finish this kit from once for all. This is a project that has been "dragging on" far longer than it should. 

I still have to make the lighting of:

1) the elevator and the ladder passageway;

2) the freezing tubes;

3) the upper deck (from the ceiling);

4) the navigational guidance system.

Furthermore, I have to put some decals in the lower deck and make everything fit inside the hulls!!! :freak:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

When I finish mine it will BLOW YOUR BUILD AWAY!!!!

(April Fools:tongue

Love your work dude.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

LOL. You better hurry up because maybe I'll do it before, if in the end the two hulls do not close.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Damn! The LED of the aft landing leg has just burn out.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

First time I've ever seen this ship with the lower windows. That's a really superb job, Fernando! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Damn! The LED of the aft landing leg has just burn out.


You'll fix it, and it'll still be better than mine....


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

SJF said:


> First time I've ever seen this ship with the lower windows. That's a really superb job, Fernando! :thumbsup:
> 
> Sean


Thanks Sean. I've been struggling a lot.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Progress here. Circuitry Wall and Navigational Guidance System illuminated.

Forgive me for the blurry photo. There was no way for the damn camera to do the job right.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Broken record here, but it truly is one of the very best I've ever seen. To be fair, Simon Merc did an awesome one, and this professional guy from Japan did a real mind-blower with fiber optics. But I don't think anyone I've ever seen opened those lower windows. 

Really fine work. Wow.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

kdaracal said:


> Broken record here, but it truly is one of the very best I've ever seen. To be fair, Simon Merc did an awesome one, and this professional guy from Japan did a real mind-blower with fiber optics. But I don't think anyone I've ever seen opened those lower windows.
> 
> Really fine work. Wow.


Man, I don't deserve to be compared to Simon Mercs nor to the Japanese guy with no name, not to mention yourself, Tim Nolan, Starseeker, Chrisisall and a bunch of amazing modellers here. But I intend to be at the same level, someday. Thank you kdaracal :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

*OOPS!!* It doesn't fit.  Back to the bench, eh, eh.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Dude, don't DARE compare yourself to ME!!!!

You're much more dedicated & talented!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

*I humbly disagree, sir. *


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fernando Mureb said:


> *I humbly disagree, sir. *


We will agree to disagree then, my super-talented friend!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

As I had to remove the entire upper deck to lighting the freezing tubes, I took this opportunity to take some better shots of the lower deck.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

*Beggining the freezing tubes and elevator lighting*

This is what I intend to do. Hope this works out fine.










I ain't gonna block the "retro-lights" from the elevator and tubes, because I want it to light the lower deck, so that it improves the view from the front lower viewport.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

This is the definition of dedicated.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

This is also the definition of sheer excellence. Wow, fantastic work! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments. I am glad you are liking. I've just get home from my job and hope to have some more pics soon.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

*Progress*

Lazy guy.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Stop messing about! You work too slow!

Hehehehehehehe....


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok. Seeing this image you might (or should) be thinking: "What the hell!!" Guess what? That's what they are used to call stupidity.

Worse than the guy who does not plan, is one that does it meticulously, but everything goes wrong.

This scheme better work out, otherwise this Jupiter 2 will take off from my bench and pass by my window in hyperdrive on a one-way trip towards the trash can.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

:woohoo::roll::woohoo::roll::woohoo::roll::woohoo:










God protects drunks and idiots.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

A toilet? really? I'm so glad to learn that they had one! I bet Penny uses up all the hot water, though......Until Will sneaks in and flushes the toilet on her shower time!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> A toilet? really? I'm so glad to learn that they had one!


I thought it was on the upper level, though. Makes sense to have more than one though, if one were to use the Jupiter 2 as, I don't know, a_ hotel_ or something...


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

LOL. They had one indeed, although never seen on screen. When I built the LD I didn't know the blueprint (from Yahoo Groups - LIS Props and Files), so I did it my way.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Not seen onscreen means any way you do it is okay!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

You know, I don't remember have ever seen a bathroom scene on a space movie. 

This put clearly to us the compromise to reality that the designers team of the LIS full set had.

However, even if it was Irwin Allen intention to make scene takes like "Willy screaming on Penny: - Pennyyyy, get out of the bathroom" or "Judy humming in a robe with a hair dryer", he could easily do that without a "real" bathroom in the set.

Anyway, I admire that.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

*Another set of pictures.*


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

*Bad light blocking below the consoles.*


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

*Problem ahead*

I will have to deal with that.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

You're KILLIN' me here with awesome!
Seriously, this is kind of astounding...


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm glad you are liking, Chris. Here you have some more.

Bad focusing.










That is a good picture.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

*I love this ship.*


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Your use of colour in lighting is GREAT! You are a painter as well, I take it?


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Who, me? No, you are kidding! I simply did a lot of research. I have pictures of EVERY PL Jupiter 2 built that have been posted somewhere. 

I'm almost finishing here. I still have to deal with the upper deck lighting from the roof and then make both hulls fit together.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

At the moment I'm trying to make decals (attached) to be applied to the sides of the lower deck beams struts.

Any advice on a good decal sheet to use with an inkjet printer would be much appreciated.

I made some of the decals to this project, but I used a type of paper that wouldn't be adequate to the scale of those struts.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

OK! I found out the decal sheet online and already ordered it.

Meanwhile, I'll try to take care of the problem presented by those wires from the dome lighting.


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

This is a fantastic build and I have seen quite a few in my internet travels, including that Japanese fellow (who must be professional, surely). But you, Fernando, have done something I have _never_ seen and that is incorporating the landing gear wells *and* installing the lower level! Truely ingenious.

I am also fascinated in that you installed those delicate fins on the power core, which I think improves the look immeasurably.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Dave in RI said:


> But you, Fernando, have done something I have _never_ seen and that is incorporating the landing gear wells *and* installing the lower level! Truely ingenious.


It's truly remarkable... and it disproves a widely accepted belief.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank you, fellas! :thumbsup:

I was sooo tantalized by this kit when I first saw it on eBay!! I can't explain exactly what happened then, but I could not think of anything else.

As I said, I bought two kits, been the first for learning purposes only. However, I love this ship so much that I just could not do anything but with the utmost dedication. 

In the end, the kit came out almost as good as I thought it would reach only on my second attempt.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

The first time I saw this kit was the year it came out, my friend had bought & assembled it without any mods or paint. I liked the lines, but generally wrote it off as an expensive toy-kit.
Only now, with the Force as my ally, can I see its potential.:jest:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

:lol: Yeah. I thank Ron Gross for giving birth to this beauty. :wave:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Fernando, for home-made decals it's important that you use a pigment-based printer, like an Epson. Images from a dye-based printer could fade in a remarkably short period of time.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks. I don't understand much about printers.  

I have an HP PhotoSmart D110. Does it meet the requirement?


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Way more than you ever want to know about pigment vs dye.:

http://www.shutterbug.com/content/new-pigment-ink-printers-how-they-change-desktop-printing

http://www.earthboundlight.com/phototips/dye-pigment-metamerism.html

But the bottom line is, if you're unlucky, dye-based decals could start fading in months, or even weeks, something no one wants happening inside a model. As far as I can tell, the D110 should be pigment based. You'll have to look up your cartridge #s and see what the suppliers say. 
The other issue you'll have is that you may have to try a couple different kinds of ink jet decal paper. Not all brands may be compatible with the ink or even work. And of course you'll want to test whatever you use to coat the decals with, after printing and before wetting, to make sure its compatible with the ink, as well as testing which setting solutions are going to work best with both the ink and the paper. Lots and lots of variables, which is part of what makes this so much fun. 
Another option is to take your artwork to a print shop and have them color laser printed onto laser decal paper. I've got 20 year old models with laser printed (b&w) decals that are still crisp as the day they were printed. But you won't get quite the quality that you would from an ink jet. 
Again, fantastic work, Fernando. Love it!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank you for the detailed information. The decals I made to use in this project were laser printed in a impermeable paper with a thickness adequate to the scale (I am referring to those raised panels areas we see on the bulkheads that divide the eight sections of the upper deck). I got them printed in a print shop. 

This is not a option now, due the scale of the lower deck. I will follow your advice, making some tests before apply the decals.

Again, thank you for help me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I did something wrong in my photobucket library and had to edit all the images links in this thread. Sorry.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I've just received decal paper. Due to the Starseeker's advice, I'm gonna try print some decals and leave them rest for some while, under natural light, to see if they will fade out.

Those decals will be applied in the LD floor and beam's supports.

I finally figured out what was precluding the two halves of the hull to close perfectly. It is the galley's back wall, wich was placed in a position where its height exceeds the level of the upper deck floor. The only way to solve that is moving the entire galley a little bit ahead, but you don't do that without a major surgery. We shall see!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

OK. This is what I have to do if I want the two halves of the hull fit each other: 

1 - Cut on the locations pointed by arrows (and on the floor, of course);
2 - Move the galley toward the center untill reach the green arc; and 
3 - Turn the ladder's wall some degrees counterclockwise, in order to maintain the depth of its indentation in relation to the edge of the bulkhead of the galley.
4 - Increase the length of the bulkhead that separates the kitchen from the "hidden entrance" (red arrow). 

I am taking a breath.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Guys.

After half an hour staring at the kit with a knife in hand, I gave up. All the parts are firmly bonded to the inner hull. I don't want to mess up everything now.  

I should have made a test fit before glueing the galley walls. That was the least we could expect from a modeler, even a beginner like me. 

Well, at least that will serve as a lesson. Now, I'll finish the application of a couple of decals, organize all those wires, and "The End", "Fim", "Finito", "Fin", "Fine", etc. :wave:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Guys.
> 
> After half an hour staring at the kit with a knife in hand, I gave up. All the parts are firmly bonded to the inner hull. I don't want to mess up everything now.


I actually had a similar problem with mine, and I put course sandpaper on a block of wood & sanded the offenting wall height down to acceptable levels! Then I used fine sand paper to make it look like nothing had ever been ground down. Now my halves fit nicely. Hope that helps.....:wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Chris.

Thank you.

My problem is that the walls in question are detailed and have decals. In first the picture bellow you can see the height till where they are supposed to be sanded if I want the hulls to fit smoothly. That will ruin my job.










However, If you compare the images above with the screen grab bellow, you will note tha the decals of those controls on the back wall have a length longer than they should. Although the raised brown panels, on both sides of speaker are ok, I could easily cut them out and live with that, but not the controls, neither the inclined top controls on the lateral walls. :wave:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Sometimes we need to be brutal... or face SERIOUS re-working.
A slight trash of the galley top will not ruin the overall effect of you completed J2 for anyone but you; and WE (your fans) need to see it done!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh my God!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Oh my God!!


Oh your God what?


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

You're making me into temptation. :devil:

It was a joke, Chris.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Oh. 
My standard _Jackie Chan_ response to "Oh my God."


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

:jest:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Okay. I printed the decals and right now I have to wait some time to see the effect of the day light over them. If they fade out, even a little, I will have to get to a print shop for a laser print.

The whole arrangement of wires is ready.

Up next, I will take care of the wires of the dome lighting and at the same time, make arrangements for the overall lighting of the upper deck.

Pictures soon. :wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I am trying something here, but honestly I don't expect much. I refer to the lighting of the upper deck from the ceiling. I would like to make the lighting from the center of the ceiling, because, at the same time, I would cover those wires, as can be seen in the picture below.

The wires of the circuit board I used for lighting the dome are soldered perpendicularly to the center of the board, instead of in a paralell position, approaching the edge of the board. Therefore, however much I force the wires to bend, I can not save much space between the fold and the top of astrogator.

To make matters worse, the astrogator is slightly above the appropriate scale. It is taller and is larger in diameter, though as the latter aspect there is no problem for me.











So, the height that that cover (or "luminaire") must have to be useful as a cover, is too big to be in scaled with the interior. I'll do my best. Next time the LED chaser I will use to lighting the dome will have to have a different approach.





































Now, is time to putty, sand and paint the thing white. :wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I painted it Model Master modern desert sand, like all the walls.
























Looks more like a truck wheel. Oh, well...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I can truly say that I've never seen a better job on the PL J-2 then the one you're doing right now, simply fantastic work my friend........:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks budy! :thumbsup:

I'll finish this job this weekend.  

I have another PL J2 and, despite of also having the Moebius, I'm gonna build this kit again someday. It has the right size to lay on the shelf and represent a challenge to the modeller that want to make a detailed interior, mainly the lower deck due the scale. :freak:

Despite all the problems and setbacks, has been very rewarding. I love this hobby. When I'm playing, I leave this world. :wave:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

teslabe said:


> I can truly say that I've never seen a better job on the PL J-2 then the one you're doing right now, simply fantastic work my friend........:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I'll second THAT!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank you, Chris. I'm missing your projects. They always were source of inspiration for me. What is up next?


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

*Almost there!*

A curious fact about the ceiling beams is that it wasn't my intention to set them up until today. When I installed the dome chaser I had to fix the flat cable to tha ceiling using a piece of Evergreen channel 5/16". Later, I noted that the ceiling doesn't fit to the upper hull because the channel was too long (red arrows - I had to cut it) and touched the top of the... wall girder (yellow arrow - immediately at the right of the elevator)!! 

Still, it not occurred to me to do the other seven beams. It was only today, when I installed the lighting and I had to take care of attaching the wires that I realised: what a coincidence!! Then, the idea has occurred to me. I thought, "Well if I'm going to do two, why not eight? I must take advantage of this fortuity".

So, although the beams have twice the correct width, that's it.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

You continue to push this kit to a new level, great job.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

*The end*

Thanks folks.










As expected, the apparatus is almost sitting on top of the astrogator.




























Lessons learned about the upper deck:

1) Assemble the lower deck first  to make shure the UD floor will sit on the panel walls and landing bays walls in a way to keep the same level of the seam line between the hulls;

2) Make the wires to the dome chaser to be soldered in a way that they approach the circuit board by the edge, avoiding a bend that will ruin the overall look of the ceiling lighting;

3) Glue the top hull to the upper hull (thanks Chrisisall);

4) Each wire that go from one level of the kit to another (UD and LD) must have a conector that allows you to detach the two levels easily. Damn, this is so important... :freak:;

5) Keep the sources and switches outside of the kit;

6) Use flat wire to do all the wiring.

I hope you have liked my first kit in almost 40 years.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

This is no kit, it's a solid painting, a work of extreme art.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

You're making me sheepish, eh, eh.  Thank you so much my friend, for your kindness. :thumbsup:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful. A wonder to behold. And until those you've inspired recreate this, also a one-of-a-kind in the world? Give you joy, sir!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks a lot Jay. It is an honor to be praised by you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fernando, honestly, when I finish my own PL J2 later this year, IF it turns out any good, I will dedicate it to YOU!:thumbsup:
You have inspired me. Thanks.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Chrisisall said:


> Fernando, honestly, when I finish my own PL J2 later this year, IF it turns out any good, I will dedicate it to YOU!:thumbsup:
> You have inspired me. Thanks.












We all inspire each other, I guess. 

I'm glad to know that, having started so late, still serve as inspiration for someone. :thumbsup: Thanks Chris!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi, Kenlee!

Thanks! I have all the pictures of your Moebius J2 WIP for reference. :thumbsup:

A curious thing about this work, that I didn't mention before, I guess, is that I had almost nothing to redo the dozens of walls and consoles. So, I bought those empty CD cases to use as raw material!! Lol... I was very ignorant. :hat:

Besides, plastic modeling is not as popular here as in the US, UK, Japan, Germany, Italy and elsewhere. People here put their preference much more on RCV and slot cars. So, it's difficult to find stuff to plastmodels on hobby shops online (the real thing simply don't exist, at least in Rio). :wave:


----------

